# Visit with Chuck Acker



## John D. (Oct 19, 2008)

Since I have to be in the Green Bay /Appleton area for work for 10 days I had to make a little side trip. Chuck was at the Greenhouse and was a gracious host. They are building new greenhouses and will take the older less insulated one out of service shortly. Those to be upgraded later. The red Phrags are actually a deeper color than the camera captured. The Paph concolor and the Masdie are going home with me on the plane at the end of next week.
Enjoy


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the interesting picts!!! the new houses look great, there must be lots of SPACE available soon!! and nice plant selection; I am still looking for this concolor! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos, love them all.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2008)

Great Don Wimber! 
I hope Chuck's doing well - I know he's had a tough year.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2008)

neat. thanks.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 19, 2008)

Great photos! Love the Acker's Fu Manchu.


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these photos with us!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, that Acker's Fu Manchu is sweet. Thanks for the show


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh Fu Manchu is a MUST HAVE on my list.

Thanks for the pics. Your side trip must have been real treat for you. 

Marilyn


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 19, 2008)

Great photos!

thanks


----------



## Wendy (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice....I'll take one of those Paph sanderianum please. :drool:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 19, 2008)

I am green with envy !! I would love to visit there ! The new greenhouses look great !! Thanks for letting me live vicariously through your visit !!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like you had great fun, John..  Just curious, does vanilla planifolia flower at such a small size..? Is that a miniature variety..? Thx..


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2008)

I bet you had a good time, I was up there a couple of times last summer. The new ones must be to the far right when looking at the picture?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Great photos! Love the Acker's Fu Manchu.


Me too!!!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 19, 2008)

Im with Wendy - I could haul loads of sanderianum out of there and it still wouldn't be enough for me. I know...I know...Im a glutton. 
Beautiful greenhouses too!


----------



## John D. (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, the new construction is to the right. All the plants are currently in the glass glazed greenhouses to the left. The ones to the right are the multilayer new plastics. You can see the framing since the sidewalls and roofs are not complete. It was a fun trip.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like fun! I can't believe those variegated vanilla plants were only $20 at that size, I paid $18 for 1/4 that size! :viking: Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks


----------



## Corbin (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 23, 2008)

Great tour! I'd be broke when I left!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2008)

You'd get ALOT for your money!


----------

